# Name That Brakeman!



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

This fellow needs a name! He's brakeman on the Southern Caboose I got to match my Southern Mallet.


People tell me that since I have Irish ancestors, I should say, "Malley."


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

He looks like a Seamus O'Henssey to me..


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom,


       What more an Irish name than Padraig, usually abbreviated to Paddy or Pat.  


Whatever, he looks a good addition to your caboose.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

how about this old man jinkins lol


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at Rod Fearnley's profile... 
Swear to goshmo that's him!!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

OTIS!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

to me he looks like he is called Otto.


Otto the immigrant from bavaria.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

I think he looks like a Shaymus O'Malley. That's a good Irish hame 

Herb


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Lots of good suggestions:


Seamus O'Henssey



Padraig (I always wondered what Paddy was short for)



Old Man Jinkins -- I think this name would suit somebody older and scruffier. I can picture the guy, so maybe I need to make him.



Rod Fearnley -- Looking for one of his posts. Think he'd get mad? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif



OTIS -- I Like this.



Otto -- Oh my! You don't watch "Malcome in the Middle," do you /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Shaymus O'Malley


I'm kindof leaning toward Seamus or Shaymus -- Either spelling, though I think Shaymus would be engineer of a logging engine.


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom,


I thought we should ask himself as to his name. He said, "Lliam, Lliam O'Hurlahey's the name. Been working as a swamper for Paddies Bar and Grill, I have. Until the need to leave town arose. The brakeman's job came open, sudden like, so I jumped aboard as the train was pullin' out of town."


I always like to give my characters, character in their names as well. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


 


Regards,


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's not a bad idea. Liam O'Hurlahey. Might go with that. 

I have kindof a pseudo cousin named "Liam." His adoptive parents are collage friends of my parents. Everybody always wondered what kind of name "Liam" was. Now it's becoming popular. 

The Engineer might be Padraig O'Malley. 

I have a clear picture of Old Man Jenkins in mind, but he wouldn't be on a train, prolly playing checkers. 

A friends suggests I need a hobo riding the pilot holding onto his hat.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

He looks a lot like that guy from Taxi... the older version of him, but I'm sure he's not Irish


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have a clue why, but he looks like a Fritz to me. Fritz O'Mally, that is.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Begorrah!    Aren't we having enough O'Malleys already.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

And why does he need a surname?  After all you don't intend to put him on the payroll do you Tom/


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't expect to make him a nametag either. Many of my figures go unnamed, but this guy just needed one.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know He looks Italian to me! 
How aboute Guseppy (spelling?0


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Didn't think of an Italian. It would be Giuseppe.


----------

